# clone mac address



## Rohan Kumar (Nov 7, 2015)

I have tp link 8901n adsl modem. I have lan connection in my hostel. How to clone my laptop's mac address to the modem?


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2015)

Connect your laptop using LAN cable to the modem and Follow this :
How do I configure MAC Address Clone on my TP-LINK Wireless Router? - Welcome to TP-LINK

If it does not solve the issue then you need to manually find your laptop's mac address and input the mac address manually into the routers config page.


----------

